# My parents ruined my Dog's eating habits - need suggestions



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

So Scout just came back from a little vacay at my parents house while we were away on our own vacation. He had lots of fun with his Uncle Casey (my parents have his 8 yr old vizsla uncle) but while he was there, my parents let Scout eat Casey's food rather than his own. All this would be fine, but Casey is fat and on a special weight reduction food, Scout is not fat at all, would probably be considererd underweight by most, so he certainly doesn't need to eat that food, quiet the opposite.

So he came home and now refuses to eat his food, My Mom sent home a bit of Casey's food with him, so I put some of that mixed in with his own last night, and the little bugger picked out all of Casey's food and spit out his own.

So I think I need to find him a new food that is more appealing to him. Right now he eats Preformatin Chicken, and Brown Rice (I think that's what it is anyway). I'm not super picky about organic stuff, or anything like that. The stuff Casey eats is a mixture of three different foods, that are all only available at the Vet's, which is a road I don't want to go down.

Any suggestions for me?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

SandraDee,

Suggestion might be to wait Scout out. 

He'll get hungry eventually. Maybe a good long hike and when he gets home he should be hungry.

Dogs will eat food and not starve. 

There are good foods that taste good but some are like "Lucky Charms" and some are like "Total."

Example: If I wanted my kid to eat Total and he had gone to grandma's and got Lucky Charms, he'd have to get used to Total again, or not eat breakfast.

Look up my "Food for an active Vizsla" on my blog for some tips I have found.

Good luck.

Rod


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

My 2 cents worth,
these dogs are Hungarian dogs and as far as I know rice is not a staple food there. Potatoes are. I tried to find some evidence on what these dogs were raised on in the past. While I can read some Hungarian, I cannot understand everything. Google translator is not much help either.
I tried rice - white - and Sam wouldn't touch it. I tried potato and chicken and he ate like this was his first meal in months.

regards,
Julius


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie really seems to like "whitefish and sweet potato". It's one of his favorites. I still switch his food around, though... No digestive issues.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

'bout 10 years, or so ago, I hired the little girl across the street to watch Rush, my previous vizsla. Rush was a really pick eater and I told her, and her Mom, if Rush gives you any problems eating just make him a PBJ.
When I got home after a week. All of the Peanut Butter and Jelly was gone, and they had bought more. That little bugger conned that poor little girl into PBJ sandwhiches for a week. 
Needles to say that when I got home. He went hungry for a day or two before he figured out he wasn't getting another PBJ sandwhich.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Now that's FUNNY, Gunnr!! ;D

Aren't they clever dogs?!


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

I would just wait there is no need to switch his food eventually he will get hungry and eat his regular food. An next time he goes to your parents house make sure he is fed his regular food. Oh and I wouldn't be worried about his weight a couple meals shouldn't effect him!


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I waited a week and a half, and the fool still wasn't even coming close to eating what he should be, so I caved and switched food. Apparently he really hated his old food. He scarfs his new stuff down, and because of that he seems to be gaining a bit of weight which is good. He's not so scrawny looking now


----------

